# Anyone know this track?



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

*New Pendulum track!*

It appears that they have gone back to their roots a bit more with this one, and that's no bad thing in my books. It sounds fairly heavy in places but it's definitely got that Pendulum signature beat;






What do you think? Is anyone a fan?


----------

